# shows in the new orleans area



## tattooed_dta (Apr 16, 2009)

I am looking for shows in the New Orleans area! I want to start showing my dogs and I am looking to get my male in weight pulling events he is off of Fully Bully Snoop and Moreau's Dot. He is a year old and still getting big. please email me if you have ANY information on any shows or events that would be in the New Orleans area or in Louisiana my email it [email protected] thanks


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*close enough ???*

We will be having a "FUN PULL" on Sunday April 26 at the Hutson's home in Walker, LA
at 10:00 am.

On March 21-22, 2009 Cajun Country (LA) and Trinity Valley (TX) Dog Clubs co-hosted a 
large show in Liberty, Texas.

Come join us to talk about the show, the 2009 Convention, and the 2009 
Nationals.


----------

